# Who makes a Led trim that dims silently or close to it



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

I've used the HD ecosmarts in the past with no problem. The Ecosmarts are being phased out for the true Cree LED trims. I've used the new ones sadly with no dimming.

Use these - from HD - dimming and no buzzing.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Lithonia...essed-LED-Baffle-Downlight-6BPMW-M4/203497163

The box has a list of approved dimmers on it.

The last set up I used had dimming and a 3-way - worked like a charm!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

What Lutron dimmer did you use


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Honestly I don't remember. It was about 2 years ago. I have to call the guy back soon. He wants some more work done at his place. We talked in the Fall and he told me to call him in the spring. Just busy with other crap right now.

Here is a pic from the box I found on the web.

My money is on the Leviton 6674-P or the Lutron CT-603


----------



## nof123 (May 14, 2011)

stupid question but are you using the led/cfl diva? ive had a high success rate with those on multiple brands. also you could try to mess with the range adjustment on the side.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Again I don't remember which one I used. I didn't move any range adjustment. I will be there in the coming weeks. I will take a look and report back.


----------

